# Have I Gone Too Far?



## tgaines

Ok...
So I saw various wade fishing floats/caddies on this site and was instantly hooked and wanted one. I have no boat and so wade fishing is as good as it gets for me. I put hours of thought into the design and this week i bought the supplies and dove in. I tried to incorporate every good idea i saw and really make something that would let me spend hours out in the water. I finished today and posted my finished product on facebook, but much to my surprise all the comments seem a bit snarky. I fear I may have gone overboard, no pun intended. So let me have it, be brutally honest, and let me know if i have built an object of ridicule.

As features go it has as follows:
5 gal. live bait well, mesh "utility" deck, catch bag, 36" fish ruler, Emergency supply dry box, 2 rod holders, crate for soft cooler and lure box, cup/sunscreen holder, 2 dry bags wallet/phone, and 2 secureing methods up front (tow line, 3 lbs yak anchor). I may also add a small greenlight for night wades to achor the float away and fish the light.


----------



## sotexhookset

You can fish for days out there without having to walk back in. The fresh water wash down wasn't an option?


----------



## snapperlicious

Now you just need an inner tube to float around on!


----------



## DCAVA

The cooler crate is *WAY *too small, that size of cooler will only hold a 6'er! 

Not gonna cut it!! lol

Cool idea otherwise!! :cheers:


----------



## fishingtwo

Definitely an A for effort if you had it outlined in LED's below the water just add a gig and your ready for a night wade - giggin trip. 
Don't forget the umbrella for those sunny days, and what about a little music? 
Looks good though maybe a bit much and definitely not for the surf.


----------



## fishingtwo

*Got something better*



snapperlicious said:


> Now you just need an inner tube to float around on!


I got this tube and willing to part with it cheap.


----------



## OnedayScratch

Patent stolen.


----------



## OnedayScratch

One thing I'll add is the white tyraps are used for interior use. They don't handle UV very well and get brittle. You may want to change them out for black one eventually.


----------



## dstoch

Have had a sea trial yet? Probably good on the bay side but may be a little ify in the surf, unless it's dead calm. I like the idea.


----------



## Nathan C

That is really going to suck dragging around behind you on long wade


----------



## dstoch

The wind needs to lay and turn SE, green water needs to be at the beach, because we have way too much time on our hands. Lol


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

Looks like you had a lot of fun planning and building it. If it works and makes your trip more enjoyable it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks about it. 

Best of luck with the fishing!!


----------



## CoogFisher12

sotexhookset said:


> You can fish for days out there without having to walk back in. The fresh water wash down wasn't an option?


:cheers: I got a good laugh out of this one, thanks for making my night


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Thought you didn't have a boat????


----------



## Bocephus

All I can say is if you like it, that's all that matters.

Also...be careful and don't get a hernia loading that thing in your vehicle


----------



## monkeyman1

Looks great, I like it. I built one myself about 3 years ago and use it every time I wade. Not sure why you care what others may think about it...I wouldn't.


----------



## SurfRunner

I think it is a great idea! I would add a couple of pontoons on the bottom. It would cut down on the drag tremendously and raise everything up from the water a bit more.


----------



## LaddH

I think it might capsize if it catches a wave wrong. Other than that all that is missing is a trolling motor with remote.


----------



## Sgrem

Very cool man. I love to tinker and come up with stuff like this. I usually play with new gear like this for a while.....then change it up again.
Lately I have turned full circle and gone more of the route to minimize my packing, my gear, and my resulting cleanup and unpacking. This is what its all about. I still suck at fishing but all my custom specialized gear says im awesome. I have just as much fun running the boat or organizing my tackle or changing and testing new things.


----------



## El First Draw

Having wade fished for many years, I'm a firm believer in the saying. Less gear is best.


----------



## Sgrem

El First Draw said:


> Having wade fished for many years, I'm a firm believer in the saying. Less gear is best.


Yep. The more you bring in the salt the more you donate to the corrosion gods and have to replace this year. Minimize....all will be easier and better off.


----------



## Voodoo Fishing

Never going to work. Don't waste the time.


----------



## Lebber32

Not for me...but go for it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## oakforestmx

Very thought out but i think the drag would shorten my wades to about 20-30ft.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Ever tried kayak fishing ? It does all that and you can paddle it. Brutally honest. 
I built a caddy like that and it has been in my shed for a few years. No one wants to pack that huge thing on a boat. 
Keep it simple!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## JustSlabs

Is all that necessary for a wade fishing trip? All I have is my do-net with a little tackle box tie wrapped to it with a few lures.


----------



## colby6968

That's deffinatly a go go gadget gizmo! Love the enginuity


----------



## Magnolia

question is, does it float? hope its not top heavy...
A for effort and good idea....
good luck


----------



## KEN KERLEY

Personally, I like to wade with a belt and stringer. Only things I drag are a net and bait if I use it. I think the rig is pretty darn cool but it would be perfect if you had a bikini clad model to drag it for you and help load it up.


----------



## gettinspooled

you just need to add a battery and trolling motor . Or you could get a boat to haul it around. 

On another I would find a way to anchor it so it wouldn't be attached to you all the time. It could be like you floating base and you could still move around but have it accessible if you need anything. I would think having that pull on me all day would wear me out quickly.


----------



## Psychogatortrout

El First Draw said:


> Having wade fished for many years, I'm a firm believer in the saying. Less gear is best.


I agree with that. I'm also a firm believer in fish the way you have the most confidence with and that includes set-up. If OP likes it, more power to him. Just try it out and see if you like it and make up your own mind on whether or not it was as effective as you thought or if you need to reduce/add stuff. Nobody else's opinion is needed!


----------



## reelfast

*Its ok, but.......*

Whatever floats your boat, or in this case lightweight/non-buoyant disaster waiting to happen

I would have used bigger PVC with Foam floats everywhere to REALLY maximize buoyancy. I would have had a HUGE cooler. Also, radio would have been nice like the other poster mentioned. BUT if I was going to do all of that I would do what other guys do with a JetSki and just trick one out for fishing.

You can finance one of these bad boys for $1000 down for 20 years and be set!

Check this out! Its waaaayyyyy coooler! :cheers:


----------



## Pocketfisherman

I think the only thing you forgot are the running lights.


----------



## therodslinger

I would have added a chair for those long wades when you dont catch anything and you dont feel like walking anymore.


----------



## Kyrie Eleison

El First Draw said:


> Having wade fished for many years, I'm a firm believer in the saying. Less gear is best.


Co-sign. A 20 ft stringer, the best pliers money can buy, a multi-tool, my wade box and a finely tuned rod/reel in excellent working order and I'm good all day.

The less stuff I have, the less chance of something screwing up and ruining my water time.


----------



## MikeS2942

Can you cast with all that in tow?


----------



## LingKiller

Fishingtwo I might want that floater.. Pm you


----------



## tspitzer

GREAT JOB ! I have one too----I have found a stake out pole is handy I fish around it and have what I need close-- I put my fish in a mesh sack with a float around it so they are not to close to me..--and something to drink is really good too.

I like the idea of Music --just a Bluetooth small speaker would be easy to mount.


----------



## iamatt

El First Draw said:


> Having wade fished for many years, I'm a firm believer in the saying. Less gear is best.


 Nice rig but I am with you. Stringer, pocket full of pre rigged jigheads and maybe a bone and a spoon hanging from the back of my baseball cap. I used to overpack a long time ago more often than not I end up throwing only one or two different baits the whole time either because I am catching them or just too lazy to change.

Everything looks cool and OK when you build it in the garage but then things change real quick out in the field. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Herb Burnwell

defiantly alittle much for me... I am with the as little as possible crowd. nice work, hope it works like you planned... I stick to wading belt, stringer, net and a little shoulder box with a hand full of my favorite lures...


----------



## Red3Fish

"Having wade fished for many years, I'm a firm believer in the saying. Less gear is best." X2

I use a short stringer (~8') in the bay, rod and reel, a small fanny pack with a few lures bandoleer style over shoulder to keep out of water, a salt water proof pocket knife and a beer in rear pocket of jeans for a long wade, and hat. That's it. Back in the old day, a straw hat with a chin strap would hold a few lures and didn't have the fanny pack.

I sometimes get back in the grass and moss, or wade in real shallow water and the short stringer is a lot easier to manage, and not too worried about sharks in knee deep water.

Later
R3F


----------



## jesco

Myself, I like to travel light and keep it simple. But sometimes it just fun to build stuff!


----------



## MNsurf

I carry less gear in my kayak, lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cory4408

MNsurf said:


> I carry less gear in my kayak, lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I carry less gear in my boat


----------



## JFolm

The most useful thing I saw in all of that was the pool noodle.


----------



## willygee

one word: EPIC!

haters gonna hate, while you catchin fish and prepared for ANY situation!


----------



## fish cleaner

I thinks it be an awesome gadget. I'm gonna be making me one.... With the lights and jams. Great job. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatfeet

wheres the bbq pit


----------



## tspitzer

tried mine --they only thing is it pulls real hard in any type of Current.


----------



## Ripin' Lips

Good idea but you may have gone overboard...... Is that a fire starter in the emergency box? not trying to bash, but can you explain the point of the fire starter, if it is one?

IMHO, less is better when wading. I hate the wading belts with the Velcro lure box on the back so I switched to a fanny pack/shoulder sling and it works wonders. I carry several different colors of artificial, 2 topwaters and plenty of jig heads in different weights 1/16-1/4 and maybe one or two 3/8 for the deeper drop offs where the current is ripping. I also stock a bag of gulps and two extra reels all in my fannypack/shoulder sling. My sling is on the heavy side due to the extra reels I carry but it doesn't bother me as much as the belt did. The only other things you really need are a stinger, a pair of pliers and possibly a boga.


----------



## "The Marshall"

why does everyone carry nets?

I gave that up after hooking my net a few times, just learn to handle the fish.. much easier


----------



## jesco

"The Marshall" said:


> why does everyone carry nets?
> 
> I gave that up after hooking my net a few times, just learn to handle the fish.. much easier


I'd rather get hooks out of my net than out of my hand. Just took once, learned my lesson. In the surf, I always use a net. Had a close call with a shark a couple of summers ago. Another lesson learned.
Ooops! Sorry for the off topic post.


----------



## Trouthunter

> why does everyone carry nets?


So I can keep my fingers and hands.

Get a rubber net...no problem getting hooks out of it.

To the OP...wow is all I have to say lol.

TH


----------



## GP

Ripin' Lips said:


> Good idea but you may have gone overboard...... Is that a fire starter in the emergency box? not trying to bash, but can you explain the point of the fire starter, if it is one?
> 
> IMHO, less is better when wading. I hate the wading belts with the Velcro lure box on the back so I switched to a fanny pack/shoulder sling and it works wonders. I carry several different colors of artificial, 2 topwaters and plenty of jig heads in different weights 1/16-1/4 and maybe one or two 3/8 for the deeper drop offs where the current is ripping. I also stock a bag of gulps and two extra reels all in my fannypack/shoulder sling. My sling is on the heavy side due to the extra reels I carry but it doesn't bother me as much as the belt did. The only other things you really need are a stinger, a pair of pliers and possibly a boga.


Why 2 extra reels?? Do you have many problems with your reels


----------



## LiveSalty86

Awesome idea! Not good for the surf but great for the bay...if you don't mind pulling it around all day.


----------



## speckcaster

*a better idea......*

get a kayak......way too much stuff for a wade fisherman!

a kayak is a heck of lot easier to tow along on your wade belt!

speckcaster


----------



## speckcaster

willygee said:


> one word: EPIC!
> 
> haters gonna hate, while you catchin fish and prepared for ANY situation!


Including trolling for billfish and trawling for shrimp.....he's set!

short of outriggers and a radar dome


----------



## The1ThatGotAway

speckcaster said:


> Including trolling for billfish and trawling for shrimp.....he's set!
> 
> short of outriggers and a radar dome


I'm all outta green or I'd throw some your way.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Where the TX numbers go? LOL.


----------



## Ripin' Lips

GP said:


> Why 2 extra reels?? Do you have many problems with your reels


 When I wade the bays the fish seem to find all of the oyster reefs and submerged junk breaking me off. I had an exceptionally bad wade one day where I had 4 fish break off around submerged junk. After the fourth time and lots of line, I waded back to the boat and got one of my spare reels. I ended up using 3 reels that day. The 2nd one got dunked when I was trudging thru mud and lost my balance. It had awful crunching noise once I cleaned the mud off so I switched reels again. Ive also been spooled by what I am assuming was a big jack in the pocket at bolivar jetties. never got a good look at it. I figure ive got the extra room so why not.


----------



## CroakerChoker

If you got spooled at the pocket, there's a good chance that was jack sharkville.


----------



## Ripin' Lips

possible, but it didn't fight like a shark. ive only caught a handful of sharks so I don't have much to compare to. As soon as I set the hook it turned 180Â° and made a B line for the gulf.


----------



## Shady Walls

Think I'll just stick with a boat, looks like it might work as long as you can launch at the edge of the bay. Let us know how it works. Just curious are you a engineer? ( take something simple and .........)


----------



## Chardison1980

Looks a little top heavy though. the inner tube idea is good or you can try a larger PVC to create more floatation.


----------



## jesco

Welcome to 2cool Chardison1980!


----------



## salty_waders

tgaines said:


> Ok...
> So I saw various wade fishing floats/caddies on this site and was instantly hooked and wanted one. I have no boat and so wade fishing is as good as it gets for me. I put hours of thought into the design and this week i bought the supplies and dove in. I tried to incorporate every good idea i saw and really make something that would let me spend hours out in the water. I finished today and posted my finished product on facebook, but much to my surprise all the comments seem a bit snarky. I fear I may have gone overboard, no pun intended. So let me have it, be brutally honest, and let me know if i have built an object of ridicule.
> 
> As features go it has as follows:
> 5 gal. live bait well, mesh "utility" deck, catch bag, 36" fish ruler, Emergency supply dry box, 2 rod holders, crate for soft cooler and lure box, cup/sunscreen holder, 2 dry bags wallet/phone, and 2 secureing methods up front (tow line, 3 lbs yak anchor). I may also add a small greenlight for night wades to achor the float away and fish the light.


That rig looks like the perfect application for a Landing Pad!  http://www.deployoutdoors.com/?product=woo-single-1 PM me your address and I'll send you a free one to try! Regards, Jeff


----------



## smokin lures

Ain't no way in hell I'd drag all that $hit around


----------



## Bombay

smokin lures said:


> Ain't no way in hell I'd drag all that $hit around


Exactly! Not knocking concept or application, but dragging stuff around is the biggest pain in the arse when wading. Now, if you could "cut the cord" and rig it with gps and a small motor and have it follow you around, that would be great. :bounce:


----------



## The Salty Raider

You guys need to think outside the box a little. The way I fish before I had a kayak was to find some sort of walk-in spot and wade as far as I could. Having something like this would be ideal for the days you are in the water all day. Bring a small weight and anchor it close by so you could walk back and forth to it if needed. That would be my wade station


----------



## Category6

yes


----------



## Sgrem

When we fish from the bank we try to cast out and wade out as far away as possible.....

When we fish from a boat we get as close as we can and cast to the bank....


----------



## Sharkhunter

It needs a Bimini top


----------



## scubaru

needs a power pole


----------



## jaycf7

Cool idea. Wouldn't want to drag it too far, but if fishing a flat a long way from shore it would be nice to have anchored off in case you needed something that you cant carry on your person.


----------



## Super Dave

The only one that can answer your original question is you! After you give it a try you will decide yourself if it needs more or less size and stuff. Keep at it. I can imagine how much fun you had planning this out and building it. I can relate since I built a portable PVC headboard for a double size bed that I would bring with me on road trips since no motels would have any decent kind of a headboard to wedge your arm in while you sleep on your side with arm under the pillow.

Don't let any haters deter you from giving your invention a decent shot. Several are probably envious of you.


----------



## Super Dave

It's hard for me to believe that this thread has 257,000 views so far. If so, that's pretty cool.


----------



## elgatogus

I like the idea.. but.... Wait till you get your limit of trout, reds, flounder all in one trip... You gonna kick yourself in the butt when you have to drag it to the truck!


----------



## KIKO

That's a Cadillac of all caddies. I think its save enough to make it to Cuba....


----------



## larryamyers

I like a shoulder bag, rod, and a wade belt/ stringer if I am going to keep fish that day. 

Too much for me unless you can attach a float with a hot looking babe, that I'd drag around!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

Super Dave said:


> The only one that can answer your original question is you! After you give it a try you will decide yourself if it needs more or less size and stuff. Keep at it. I can imagine how much fun you had planning this out and building it. I can relate since I built a portable PVC headboard for a double size bed that I would bring with me on road trips since no motels would have any decent kind of a headboard to wedge your arm in while you sleep on your side with arm under the pillow.
> 
> Don't let any haters deter you from giving your invention a decent shot. Several are probably envious of you.


I agree with you Super Dave. When someone engineers a well functioning wade fishing "carry all", they are going to do well in the market. No telling how many wade fishermen there are who would like to carry more than minimum amount of equipment with them.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Drundel

tgaines said:


> Ok...


So have you used it?


----------



## num1machinegunneroif

Looks like you can dredge for gold too. Cool caddie


----------



## pegleg13

What?? No TV?? Just kidding! That's a pretty impressive rig! Seems like a lot of work but you'll get a lot of enjoyment out of it!! If someone could snap a pic he you using it! It'd make a great post!


----------



## iamatt

Vietnamese or grass hat with some jigs already rigged with leader. And some spoons and I'm good. Really how many times you changing lures? If the fish are there they'll hit, chickenboy stays tied on until lost or tony 5/8 spoon.

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinguy

I think the only thing left to add is a motor and a lawn chair.


----------

